# TTC naturally bleeding when ovulating...?



## xxxjasminexxx (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced bleeding during ovulation...? I had my first child 9 months after 4 IVF attempts and we're sort of trying but not trying at the moment!! I'm keeping track of periods and trying to make sure we're trying at the right time and I've noticed for the last couple of months that I'm bleeding when I ovulate, or possibly it's after we have sex...? I have endometriosis and have had cysts removed in the past and I'm wondering if that might have something to do with it, I'm also breast feeding and I'm wondering if that might be causing my uterus to contract after ovulation which might cause bleeding...? I've never had this in the past so I'm stumped as to what could be causing it - does anyone have any experience or suggestions?


----------

